# alpink's Fall Challenge proxy race



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am making this race available to various boards that I post on.

I will include entry information on each board unless privately requested to not do so.

so the three classes we will run are 

TJ/M

AFX/S

I/S


TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams. Dash CHASSIS PERMITTED



AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams


I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO BSRT, VIPER, WIZZARD or SLOTTECH cars. Minimum weight 18 grams


hard bodies only for all classes.

plastic and resin accepted.

no vacuum formed or paper or cardboard bodies please.


bodies need to be securely fastened to chassis.

my track is 1/64 scale 1/8 mile and 24 volts for all classes. I know there are other voltages preferred, but I have used 24 for a long time for all kinds of 1/64 builds and find it to work well.

plan on having this race October 1st and 2nd 2016.

all cars must arrive by September 30 2016.

please allow ample time for the USPS or which ever shipping vendor you choose to deliver BY September 30 2016.



this address is my mailing service



Al Sprenker

34 E Germantown Pike

PMB 236

Norristown, PA. 19401-1512



emails may be sent to 

[email protected]



NOTICE .............................. I WILL NOT be going to the mail service after 7:00 PM Friday September 30 2016.

any cars that arrive after that will be returned ASAP.



24 volts power through a 10 amp supply.

1/64 scale 1/8 mile = 10' 3.75" (10 feet, 3 and three quarter inches) start to finish.

6' steel bar shut down with shock absorbing air pillow at end.



classes are still being determined but will be announced Saturday July 30 2016.

please make your desires clear ASAP as to which classes you want.

some folks already have. need to hear from more folks.



trying to get the season off to a good start and I know a lot of guys are doing outdoor stuff right now.

so, all I ask is that we post up our class desires now.

having classes determined by the end of July 2016 should allow enough time for guys to get their builds done and tuned.


it has been brought to my attention that stock classes are intended to use only stock parts that were originally included on each type chassis.

the exception is slip on silicone tires that replicate the diameter and width of the original stock tires.

adding a wheelie bar is also an exception.



now, the main reason for this post is specifically G-plus wheels which there are only one brand of after market tires for.

gel claws makes tires that fit the wheels.

considering that other brands of slip on silicone tires are desired by many it is suggested that the stock wheels be altered by grinding off the the offensive area.

G-Plus chassis will still be required to use stock G-Plus wheels and the alteration will be allowed.



this has been an issue on more than one occasion and we do not want repeat "misunderstandings" regarding the rules.

Can you explain your G+ wheel rule to me again? I'm just curious about your post? I have been running G+ wheels on a Magnatraction chassis using Tyco Supertires. They are a perfect fit for G+ wheels. The way I see it is, that if the tire diameter doesn't exceed a set size there is no performance advantage. 



Would my set up not be legal at your race? Again just curious?


OK, I guess specifics regarding G-Plus is required here too.



it is the TOMY G-Plus wheels that are in question not the original Aurora.


wheels that come on TOMY G-Plus are vastly different than most wheels as are the tires.


in all stock classes, the intent is to use wheels that would have originally come with the specific chassis.


I know that many original Aurora wheels are interchangeable on the axles but I would prefer that Tuff Ones wheels not be used on later original Aurora chassis.

Thanks for the clarification. I kinda assumed that you were talking about what some folks refer to as Super G+. Never liked those wheels. Thankfully, the new Megas aren't like that.

.I am unable to create a sign up list, so, please indicate your intentions about which class(es) and how many entries in each class here please.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill #1 and 2 TJ/M

Bill #1 and 2 AFX/S

Bill #1 and 2 I/S



Dave #3 and 4 TJ/M

Dave #3 and 4 I/S



Devin #5 and 6 TJ/M

Devin #5 and 6 I/S



Dave632 #9 and 10 TJ/M

Dave632 #9 and 10 AFX/S

Dave632 #9 and 10 I/S


Rob White #11 TJ/M

Rob White #11 and 12 AFX/S


Larry T # 13 TJ/M

Larry T #13 and 14 AFX/S

Larry T #13 and 14 I/S




I will keep editing/updating this post with future entries.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Al, How much do I need to include for the mailbox? Thx.

good question that I for got to address(pun intended)
$7.00 should cover most packages.
if you can determine what yours costs to ship to me in advance, that will suffice.
thank you for asking


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Al runs a good race and anyone interested in this type of racing should check it out. This is a way to check out your building skills against others, especially when you have no local commercial track nearby.

Here are the cars I am currently sending:

AFX stock:


T jet Modified:


Inline stock:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So wheelie bars are ok on TJ/M? But not for the stock classes correct?


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is Als rule on wheelie bars since I asked the same question on another site:

Wheelie bars permitted in all classes.
no longer than 2 inches from rear axle.
be sure that there can be no bridging of the rails by metal wheelie bars please.

As can be seen here all of my entries have wheelie bars.



This helps a lot to stabilize the cars and stop them from de slotting. It takes me about 5 minutes to make and install one of these. If you want the how to just ask.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wheelie bars are allowed (and recommended) on all classes.

a class we used to race, but no longer do, 100% STOCK TJET did not allow wheelie bars.
but, we don't race that class anymore.

all other classes have always allowed wheelie bars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well folks, remember that cars must arrive by September 30 2016 7PM eastern time to be included in the event.
I will not have time Saturday October 1 2016 to go to my mail service and retrieve any late packages.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Fall Challenge 2016 Haulers by J Allan Sprenker | Photobucket


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/M
1) AW yellow Willys Bill
2) AW green Willys van Bill
3) AW orange VW bug Dave M
4) TJ white Led Sled Dave M
5) AW orange Willys van Devin M
6) AW red 55 Chevy Devin M

9) TJ black Camaro Dave632
10) TJ red Chevelle Dave632
11) TJ blue Mustang Rob White

13) AW Karman Ghia Larry T


AFX/S

1) AFX MT red Vette Bill
2) JL MT purple Vette

9) AFX MT bronze Camaro Dave632

10) AFX MT grey Buick GN Dave632
11) AFX pink Rail Rob White
12) AFX MT blue Chevelle
13) AW Xtraction white Mustang Larry T
14) AW Xtraction silver Mustang Larry T

I/S

1) Tyco blue Ford pickup Bill
2) Tyco pink Vette Bill
3) Tyco blue VW truck Dave M
4) TOMY black Buick GN Dave M
5) TOMY silver T-Bird Devin M
6) LL silver Buick GN Devin M

9) AW Super III red 55 Chevy Dave632
10) TOMY blue Camaro Dave632

13) TOMY white Fusion Larry T
14) TOMY black Charger Larry T


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/M
QUALIFYING

1 Dave632 black Camaro [email protected]
2 Dave632 red Chevelle [email protected]
3 Dave M Led Sled [email protected]
4 Dave M orange Bug [email protected]
5 Bill yellow Willys [email protected]
6 Devin M orange Willys van [email protected]
7 Bill green Willys van [email protected]
8 Rob W blue Mustang [email protected]
9 Devin M red 55 Chevy [email protected]
10 Larry T Karman Ghia [email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX/S
QUALIFYING

1 Dave632 bronze Camaro [email protected]
2 Dave632 grey Buick GN [email protected]
3 Rob W pink Rail [email protected]
4 Bill red Vette [email protected]
5 Bill purple Vette [email protected]
6 Rob W blue Chevelle [email protected]
Larry silver Mustang [email protected]
Larry white Mustang [email protected]

Larry sent AW Xtraction chassis with the traction magnet still in.
in his note he indicated that they were AFX/M
we are not running that class at this time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I/S
Qualifying

1 Dave 632 red 55 Chevy [email protected]
2 Devin silver Buick GN [email protected]
3 Dave M black Buick GN [email protected]
4 Larry white Fusion [email protected]
5 Bill pink Vette [email protected]
6 Larry black Charger [email protected]
7 Devin silver T-Bird [email protected]
8 Dave M blue VW truck [email protected]
9 Dave632 blue Camaro [email protected]
10 Bill blue Ford pickup [email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/M
ELIMINATIONS

TQ...........Dave632.........black 69 Camaro...........0.5070 @ 19.05
1st.............Dave632.........black 69 Camaro...........0.5405 @ 16.96
2nd.............Dave632........red Chevelle...................0.7515 @ 12.46
3rd..............Dave M.........orange VW Bug.............0.7128 @ 12.84
4th..............Dave M.........white LED SLED...........0.7231 @ 14.00
low ET....Dave632..........black 69 Camaro..........0.4945 @ 18.58


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX/S
ELIMINATIONS

TQ.............Dave632.................bronze Camaro.................0.6134 @ 17.44
1st...............Dave632.................bronze Camaro.................0.6234 @ 16.63
2nd...............Rob W....................pink RAIL........................0.7245 @ 13.64
3rd................Bill.........................red Vette...........................0.7899 @ 15.02
4th................Dave632.................grey Buick GN.................0.9902 @ 10.07
low ET.....Dave632................bronze Camaro...................0.6120 @ 17.05

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Fall Challenge AFXS Winners 10022016 by J Allan Sprenker | Photobucket

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

INLINE STOCK
ELIMINATIONS

TQ..................Dave632....................red 55 Chevy...........................0.4364 @ 23.76
1st....................Dave632....................red 55 Chevy...........................0.4338 @ 23.51
2nd...................Devin M....................silver Buick GN......................0.4757 @ 18.48
3rd...................Dave M......................black Buick GN......................0.5863 @ 17.53
4th...................Bill.............................pink Vette................................0.5924 @ 18.58
low ET.......Dave632..............red 55 Chevy...........................0.4308 @ 23.84


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FALL Challenge IS Winners 10022016 by J Allan Sprenker | Photobucket

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

So, this event is over and it looks like it was the Dave632 show. Congratulations Dave, Devin, Rob and everyone that had a good entry.
28 cars total and some close races. Some were blowouts right from the start though.
WHEELIE bars guys!!!! WHEELIE bars are a must.
Let me say that it took as long to set up each race with the timing system as it did to do basic prep on each car for each race. And then the race is over in tenths of a second.

I was under the impression that the Trackmate drag pro 3000 would set up a ladder for each class once the names and car descriptions were entered. And based on qualifying the ladder would be automatic, making running races a bit easier.
I cannot find out how to do that.
Am I mistaken or just too stupid to manage to find the correct way to accomplish this task.
Is there something else on the disk I need to download?
Anyone?

Well, that aside, I enjoyed hosting and running everyone's cars.

Before each pass every car had the tires cleaned and the pickup shoes polished with a fine wheel in a dremel. I found no need to oil any of the cars.
All the cars got two qualifying passes.
Anything that I didn't accomplish was purely by mistake.
On AFX/S I erased the data before remembering to take a picture of the screen, so that final wasn't available to post as a picture. Sorry.

3 classes is a lot to do by myself, but I am already considering another event.

Some guys sent lists with their cars describing which car was which for each class and that is a big help. Some guys just sent cars with return postage (THANK YOU).


----------



## dave632 (Jun 24, 2016)

Al Pinks Fall challenge proxy race results:
Thanks for holding this race Al, I have always enjoyed your races. Looking forward to the next one. I was lucky with this one.

Here is a shot of the six cars I sent to Al Pinks fall challenge race for 3 different classes.

The red 55, which was saved from a scrap pile, won inline stock with a super III chassis, . The black 67 Camaro won the T jet modified class, and the gold 69 Camaro won AFX stock. There were 28 cars so mine were not the only ones entered. The Jet had a mean green arm with stock dash magnets and the AFX car ran a stock 14 ohm arm with factory magnets. 
Qualifying times on the 1/8th mile track were:
TJ/M
QUALIFYING

1 Dave632 black Camaro [email protected]
2 Dave632 red Chevelle [email protected]
3 Dave M Led Sled [email protected]
4 Dave M orange Bug [email protected]
5 Bill yellow Willys [email protected]
6 Devin M orange Willys van [email protected]2
7 Bill green Willys van [email protected]
8 Rob W blue Mustang [email protected]
9 Devin M red 55 Chevy [email protected]
10 Larry T Karman Ghia [email protected]

AFX/S
QUALIFYING

1 Dave632 bronze Camaro [email protected]
2 Dave632 grey Buick GN [email protected]
3 Rob W pink Rail [email protected]
4 Bill red Vette [email protected]
5 Bill purple Vette [email protected]
6 Rob W blue Chevelle [email protected]
Larry silver Mustang [email protected]
Larry white Mustang [email protected]/S
Qualifying

1 Dave 632 red 55 Chevy [email protected]
2 Devin silver Buick GN [email protected]
3 Dave M black Buick GN [email protected]
4 Larry white Fusion [email protected]
5 Bill pink Vette [email protected]
6 Larry black Charger [email protected]
7 Devin silver T-Bird [email protected]
8 Dave M blue VW truck [email protected]
9 Dave632 blue Camaro [email protected]
10 Bill blue Ford pickup [email protected]

For complete results check out Nitro Slots.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all cars are on their way back home. tracking numbers available upon request


----------

